# Every gun post. ever in one list (humor)



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Your gun sucks and you are holding it wrong...::rambo::
Sharp as a Marble - A post in which I concentrate the entire Gunternet into a single bullet list


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i get that all the time. my last competition i did last month i was the only girl. and only one shooting iron sites. you should have a scope... you should do this. you should be making us a sammich. pls explain why i took 6 out of 13. quit shoulding on me!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmmm. Sounds like some posters on this very board. I will not name names. :lol:


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Great link Seneca! Got my chuckle for the day. Thanks!:lol:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kind of sounds like our firearms instructor at the department I just started at. Great guy, and when I tried to qualify (3 days after having my cast removed from a broken arm at the wrist - it was a "no-go") he started in with "hold it like this, put your hand here, all of the guys shoot better when they do it this way..." So, for the sake of argument, I appeased him. After 8 weeks in a cast, my wrist just wasn't having it. I was limp wristing (obviously) so each shot locked the slide back, I'd rack it, fire another round, rinse and repeat. After starting therapy, my grip strength in the non-broken wrist was 136 lbs.; 26 in the broken wrist. But every shot I fired was in the 10 ring. For obvious reasons, we scrapped that portion of the days events.

What he didn't know about me, is the lowest score I had ever received when qualifying (prior to coming to the department after a 10 year hiatus from law enforcement) was 296/300. So I know how to shoot. I just didn't tell him. I did however, since the recoil is in the shoulder and not the wrist, go on that day to qualify with the AR-15 and the 12 Gauge. Part of our shotgun qualification was to load and fire 5 rounds in less than 20 seconds. I did it in 11 seconds, using the broken wrist to load the shells with. The record, which was our instructors, was 9.5 - If only I were healthy... 

So I'm fairly certain I wasn't holding it wrong, too high, too low, or like a girl, or wishing I held it like a girl. My way works just fine for me. :grin: ::rambo::


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting a smile is always welcome.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not thinking of anybody in particular, not here anyway...we're all pretty well behaved...now on some other boards I visit....they wouldn't see the humor at all if I suggested....

To be sure of hitting the target shoot first and then call what every hit the target...:lol:


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i get that all the time. my last competition i did last month i was the only girl. and only one shooting iron sites. you should have a scope... you should do this. you should be making us a sammich. pls explain why i took 6 out of 13. quit shoulding on me!!!


 It's because your a girl, they are trying to pick you up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Shotlady, just keep smiling and kicking ass.
Everybody else, your gun sucks and your holding it wrong!!!!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well sunuvabych... my gun *DOES* suck and I *WAS* holding it wrong !!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All in fun.
There is somethings to be said for good basic skills. 
I have never seen a new shooter yet that did not make huge improvements once they got a good hold on the weapon . I have watched on ranges first time shooters 21 foot targets shoots all over the place lucky to even hit paper. With a bit of instruction dry fire and work on grip they soon put up some respectable groups.
I watched many times as Master Gunners went out and worked with shooters that were just getting by and took them from 26 out 40 to 36-40 out of 40 in a day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like our training staff. They say things like "This is A way, not THE way, Do whatever you are comfortable with." and the only thing they really harp on is getting the fundamentals down. No deviation from that. Trigger control, sight alignment, breath control, grip etc. Many of them have years of combat experience and street and S.W.A.T. experience but wear all that very lightly. Bragging is not a component of their philosophy. If you go to the local shooting range, however, there is no shortage of well intended but terrible advice.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! After and before every silhouette match I get asked questions about my ammo, gun, how I hold it, how I track the target, where I am sighted in and all the rest.
It's funny because I am not shooting well - just better than all the "old fogies" that I shoot with. I am improving each time but then I take the time to practice. One guy, bless his heart, brings a different gun to each match and then asked me what I was doing to get such "high" scores. I told him I only shoot the one rifle I am familiar with and leave the others at home. We laughed and I am sure he will bring another gun next time.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes the range thing...It's gotten to the point where I count on having at least one range expert seek me out, for no apparent reason other than to share their expert knowledge with me. My lesson in expert expertiness usually ends when the saunter over to look at my target to give me some pointers on how to tighten my group up.


----------

